# [Desktop] Temps de lancement des applis

## Gentoo_Lover

merci ca marche   :Very Happy:  , bon maintenant j'ai un question : combien de temps une application met elle à ce lancer chez toi ? est ce instantané ? ou entre 1 et 2 s comme chez ? se lance t elle instantanément ?

NdM : Ceci est l'épisode III d'un long thread. L'épisode II était ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189895

----------

## boing

chez un ami qui avait installé fvwm (je crois), les fenêtres s'ouvraient à la vitesse de la lumière, et avant même qu'il ne clic !  :Surprised: 

c'était un moment merveilleux, dont je me souviendrais toute ma vie   :Razz: 

quelle magie, toutes ces fenêtres qui apparaissaient et disparaissaient selon le bon vouloir de... du programme en fait, vu qu'il avait pas le temps de cliquer  :Shocked: 

en fait c'était trop rapide, maintenant que j'y pense  :Mad: 

et c'était avec internet explorer, ça me revient   :Confused: 

il était sous windows en fait, je m'en souviens maintenant  :Crying or Very sad: 

et c'était après être allé sur grosnibards.com , ça avait ouvert plein de fenêtres partout et instantanément   :Rolling Eyes: 

...

c'est ce que tu veux, gentoo_lover ? 

sinon, ben apprends qu'il est parfaitement normal d'attendre 1 à 2 secondes avant qu'une fenêtre ne s'ouvre, et même avec des temps pareil ton affichage est rapide

sur mon portable, surtout au premier lancement, j'attends entre 5 et 10 secondes avant d'avoir ma fenêtre...

franchement je vois pas de quoi tu te plains   :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: avez vous remarqué l'utilisation intensive des smileys ? c'est pour mieux me faire comprendre, une adaptation de language quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## Angelion

LOL !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *boing wrote:*   

> chez un ami qui avait installé fvwm (je crois), les fenêtres s'ouvraient à la vitesse de la lumière, et avant même qu'il ne clic ! 
> 
> c'était un moment merveilleux, dont je me souviendrais toute ma vie  
> 
> quelle magie, toutes ces fenêtres qui apparaissaient et disparaissaient selon le bon vouloir de... du programme en fait, vu qu'il avait pas le temps de cliquer 
> ...

 

c'est bon c'était juste un question (remarque je m'en douté un peu) , de toute façon c'est à gulivert que je pose la question !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gulivert

 :Very Happy:   vous battez pas ...

Ben oui chez moi y a un temps de réaction avant qu'une appli s'ouvre,

maintenant suivant l'appli j'attends soit peu soit plus longtemps. Mais il

est sur k l'ensemble est plus réactif k sous Gnome ou KDE

----------

## fafounet

Ouais enfin quand meme 1 a 2 sec c´est bcp sur un ordinateur recent. Surtout avec fvwm ou ca devrait s´ouvrir instantanenement. Effectivement si on veut que ca s´ouvre avant d´avoir clique avec de jolis images , IE est pas mal.

----------

## Angelion

Moi faut qu'on m'explique comment en changeant de window manager qui n'est là que pour decorer les fenetres on peut accelerer de maniere apperement tres significative le chargement d'un exe.

----------

## boing

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> c'est bon c'était juste un question (remarque je m'en douté un peu) , de toute façon c'est à gulivert que je pose la question ! 

 

vous avez vu comme son écriture s'améliore quand il est tout rouge est coléreux ?

enfin sinon, comme l'a précisé gulivert et contrairement à ce que dit fafounet (qui n'as pas du tester fvwm, si ?), l'affichage d'une fenêtre de programme _ne peut pas_ être instantané, même si le temps d'attente est négligeable pour nous, pauvre humains, il existe toujours

ensuite comme le précise Angelion, l'affichage d'une fenêtre fait suite à l'exécution d'un programme

et donc au temps de réaction du wm, faut il rajouter le temps d'exécution de ladite application, plus (et oui, ne pas oublier le principal) le temps d'affichage par le serveur X (car je suppose a forte raison que c'est sur un serveur X tout ça, XFree ou Xorg) 

même si c'est temps sont infimes, leur somme peut, elle, être sensiblement gênante

enfin toujours est il que 1sec d'attente, c'est très bien, essaie donc de lancer OpenOffice, tu verras au premier démarrage que ta fenêtre s'affiche pas instantanément...  ni même aux démarrages suivants

----------

## fafounet

J´ecris sous fvwm a l´heure actuelle. Mon la je suis a mon boulot et j´ai une bouse (Mozilla met 15 sec a se lancer). Quand je disais instantanement je voulais pas dire 0sec mais 0sec + qqchose.

Et puis aussi c´est sur que si tu lances OOo c´est pas pareil que de lancer un xterm.

Chez toi un xterm met plus d´une sec a se lancer ? Tu as aussi une antiquite ?

edit : j´avais pas bien lu ton post mais tu trouves qd meme le moyen de te condredire en 10 lignes 

Tu dis que le temps est negligeable pour nous humains et a la fin tu dis que le temps est non negligeable. 

Alors c´est quoi finalement pour toi ?

----------

## boing

d'abord je dis que

 *boing wrote:*   

> même si le temps d'attente est négligeable

 

ce qui signifie qu'il peut être négigeable, mais pas forcément

et ensuite

 *boing wrote:*   

> leur somme peut, elle, être sensiblement gênante

 

où est la contradiction ?

les phrases sont, au contraire, complémentaires

ensuite pour mon antiquité, ben non c'est pas trop vieux, mais portable, donc pas optimisé pour la vitesse (et je le lui demande pas, il va assez vite pour ce que j'en fais)

et utiliser fvwm (voire même X) pour lancer des xterms, où est l'interêt ?

pour finir désolé pour le jugement sur fvwm, je ne le dénigre pas, je dis juste ce qui est pour tout le monde, quelque soit son affichage

(et j'avoue que ronchonner parce qu'on attend 1sec au lieu de 0.5 sec, ça me fait tiquer...)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok d'accord donc c'est normal alors , par contre cela varit selon les applications (gedit, mozilla.....)!

 *Quote:*   

> vous avez vu comme son écriture s'améliore quand il est tout rouge est coléreux ? 

 

oui c'est bon j'ai oublié un "e" à un pour faire une . et ais à oublié donc cela donne  *Quote:*   

> c'est bon c'était juste une question (remarque je m'en doutais un peu) , de toute façon c'est à gulivert que je pose la question!
> 
> 

   :Razz: 

----------

## boing

lol  :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

 *boing wrote:*   

> d'abord je dis que
> 
>  *boing wrote:*   même si le temps d'attente est négligeable 
> 
> ce qui signifie qu'il peut être négigeable, mais pas forcément
> ...

 

Je trouve que negligeable et genant ca va pas trop ensemble. 

A moins que tu veuilles dire que ca peut etre negligeablement  genant ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et utiliser fvwm (voire même X) pour lancer des xterms, où est l'interêt ?
> 
> 

 

C´etait un exemple. De plus quand tu es, a mettons, en train

de surfer et que tu veux lancer un emerge, c´est plus pratique de lancer un xterm que de faire ctrl+alt+fx 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pour finir désolé pour le jugement sur fvwm, je ne le dénigre pas, je dis juste ce qui est pour tout le monde, quelque soit son affichage
> 
> (et j'avoue que ronchonner parce qu'on attend 1sec au lieu de 0.5 sec, ça me fait tiquer...)

 

Je suis d´accord que ca n´a pas de rapport particulier avec fvwm.

Euh quand meme entre 0.5 sec et 1sec ca fait quand meme deux fois plus lent   :Laughing: 

Sinon c´est quoi la vitesse/memoire de ton portable ?

----------

## boing

boudiou tu me fais sortir la doc du bestiau là arf

donc c'est un Compaq Presario 2120eu, Athlon XP-M 2500 (@ 1855MHz) avec 512Mo DDR, DD 40Go et vidéo ATI (snif) Radeon (re-snif) IGP320M (re-re-snif)

(si je snif beaucoup c'est paske j'ai dû me battre pendant longtemps avant d'arriver a avoir l'opengl avec cette carte vidéo de m@#&!... et encore je suis poli)

voila docteur, c'est grave ?

----------

## fafounet

Ca va c´est une belle bete. Et puis faut pas dire snif si ca marche bien maintenant   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Personnellement, je préfère rebooter ma machine toutes les 1/2 heures parce que je trouve que passer ce délai, elle est moins réactive : au moins 0.5 sec de plus pour ouvrir openoffice.

Du coup, je passe 5min à rebooter ma machine pour gagner 0.5 sec à l'ouverture d'un term : ouais, trop cool ...

Arrêtez vos conneries complètement inutiles, stériles et off-topic !!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Qu'est-ce qu'on en a à br...ler qu'un pgm mette 5 sec à s'ouvrir (et à s'afficher) !!!

Perso, quant j'ouvre openoffice (ou tout autre appli, hors term ou sinon c'est "ctrl+alt+fx"), c'est pas pour le refermer la minute suivante !!!

Et je ne fais pas non plus des concours d'ouverture de fenètre avec mes collègues/copains (on a autre chose à fou..e) !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Faudrait voir à se recentrer sur des choses réellement importante !!!

yoyo très énervé ...

EDIT : je réponds dans ce thread parce que je ne pouvais plus l'ignorer : il n'arrête pas de remonter et ça devient vraiment lourd !!!

EDIT 1 : le temps d'effacer/réécrire 10 fois ce post, le débat semble s'être calmé. Du coup moi aussi, mais je poste quand même en préventif   :Wink:  .

----------

## fafounet

Désolé yoyo mais au boulot je dois attendre pendant des heures les compilations alors je m'ennuie ferme. 

Tu me diras que c'est pas une raison et bah t'aura raison.

Mais bon la je reposte sérieux   :Very Happy: 

Donc j'ai deux problèmes avec la config de gulivert :

1) Je ne vois pas les changeurs de bureaux

2) J'ai un problème de police ( il me semble que j'avais le meme avec fluxbox mais pas avec gnome).

J'ai parfois des lettres qui s'affichent un peu en italique on dirait ou du moins bizzarement. Si je sélectionne le texte car redevient  normal.

C'est grave docteur ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

gulivert est ce normal d'avoir dans gimp-2.0 lors de la capture d'écran (quand il nous affiche le résultat) si on veux quitter sans sauvegarder un message en Anglais   :Shocked:  nous demandant si on veut le sauvegarder oui ou non , car j'ai bien vérifié sinon vraiment tout le reste est en français , là je comprend plus .....c'est normal ?

----------

## gulivert

Sa me le fait aussi, c'est marrant je l'avais meme pas remarqué

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sa me le fait aussi, c'est marrant je l'avais meme pas remarqué

 

c'est peux être normal non ? est ce que cela le fait a quelqu'un d'autre ?

car cela peut être un bug à signaler !

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon voici la dernière version de mon thème sous FVWM
> 
> Screenshot taille 1600x1200

 

Magnifique   :Shocked: 

J'imagine que les petit "screen" en bas sont du a fvwm , a quoi servent-ils ?

----------

## Angelion

tiens, grace a ce thread va t on enfin reussir a convaincre les gentooistes a passer a un vrai WM ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   Sinon voici la dernière version de mon thème sous FVWM
> 
> Screenshot taille 1600x1200 
> 
> Magnifique  
> ...

 

c'est lorsque soit tu réduit un soft , soit lorsque tu change de bureau virtuel

----------

## fafounet

yop gulivert. Pas d'idée pour changer la couleur du changeur de bureau?

Sinon avec mplayer ca merde un peu ( il n'est pas sélectionnable dans alt+tab). D'ailleurs il est pas réductible vu qu'il a pas de barre en haut

----------

## ttgeub

Vous pourriez pas poster ailleurs ???

Créez un autre thread !!!

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Vous pourriez pas poster ailleurs !!!
> 
> Créez un autre thread !!!

 

pour quelle raison ? le sujet n'est pas détourné (le fond du sujet est Fvwm)

----------

## anigel

Ou vous pourriez échanger vos nimages par MP plutôt non ?

Merci de garder ce forum propre et ordonné. Je ne suis pas certain de la pertinence de vos échanges concernant la configuration de gdm pour inclure une entrée de FVWM (et pas l'inverse comme le prévoit le titre du post d'origine d'ailleurs...).

Merci d'avance.

----------

## anigel

Je vous suggère de "squatter" ce post, dont le sujet est pile-poil dans ce que vous évoquez, si vraiment vous tenez à partager avec la planète vos bidouillages de fonds d'écrans, post qui a le mérite "d'annoncer la couleur"

Pas de jugement de valeur dans mes propos, mais je préfère voir des posts constructifs, et argumentés, avec du contenu, plutot que des posts dont la teneur se limite à 1 phrase, pas toujours construite en bon français (je hais le style SMS dans ce genre de forums technique). Dans ce cas, préférez le système de messages privés, et faites un synthèse lorsque vous êtes arrivés au résultat satisfaisant ?

Amicalement.

EDIT : sans vouloir m'acharner... Discution s'écrit Discussion en français. et général s'accorde avec discussion, donc  :Arrow:  générale.

----------

## ttgeub

Petit rigolo tu as change le titre du poste, tres subtil comme ca quelqu'un qui cherche de l'aide sur ce bug ne trouvera pas immédiatement sa réponse. C est intelligent. J'adore les posts fourre-tout on y retrouve rien et ils sont trops long pour que l'on puisse les lire !!!!

Y a un modérateur dans la salle ??? Pitié ...

EDIT : il a encore change le sujet, c'est a geométrie variable ....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est a geométrie variable ....

 

non géométrie dans l'espace   :Laughing:  (je rigole) ! j'ai modifier le titre de cette façon pour que l'on puisse a la fois trouver la solution (dans le cas de mon problême de base) et aussi pour savoir que l'on parle de tout ce qui touche Fvwm !

----------

## fafounet

J'ai répondu pour la première fois sans avoir vu l'autre thread. de plus celui-ci me semblait pas trop off vu que c'est dans celui-ci que gulivert avait posté sa config

La seconde fois j'ai pas voulu que ca soit séparé vu que ca allait ensemble

a ttypub : je ne suis pas aveugle, tu sais même si j'ai pas fait gaffe à l'autre thread

a anigel : qui parle d'image ? qui a écrit des postes d'une ligne avec le style SMS ?

Je reconnais que avant j'ai peut être posté n'importe comment mais là faut pas éxagérer non plus. Et puis il faut essayer de garder un peu de bonne humeur quand meme. Non ?

----------

## gulivert

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> yop gulivert. Pas d'idée pour changer la couleur du changeur de bureau?
> 
> Sinon avec mplayer ca merde un peu ( il n'est pas sélectionnable dans alt+tab). D'ailleurs il est pas réductible vu qu'il a pas de barre en haut

 

Si t'as ma config le changement de couleur pour le changeur de bureau (pager) et ici

```
#### Pager Colorset

Colorset 60 fg black, bg black, RootTransparent, Tint #000000 15

Colorset 61 fg white, bg black, Noshape, RootTransparent, Tint #000000 35

Colorset 62 fg white, bg black, RootTransparent, Tint #7a7a7a 40

Colorset 63 fg white, bg black, Noshape, RootTransparent, Tint #ffffff 50
```

C'est vraiment la merde pour changer ses coleurs tu verras, j'ai po tout pigé encore.. bonne chance

edit : pout ton mplayer la config se trouve la

 *Quote:*   

> Style Firefox-bin EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon icons/firefox.png
> 
> Style epiphany EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon icons/firefox.png
> 
> Style Thunderbird-bin EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon icons/thunderbird.png
> ...

 

----------

## gulivert

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Vous pourriez pas poster ailleurs ???
> 
> Créez un autre thread !!!

 

Je suis daccord avec toi, un nouveau thread aurait peu etre créé, mais la dérive c'est passé sans trop que les gens le veulent, et surtout le remarque, donc je suis un des fautif pour cette dérive, veuillez m'en excusez, je ne pensais pas que vous étiez si pointilleux .....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gulivert

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   Sinon voici la dernière version de mon thème sous FVWM
> 
> Screenshot taille 1600x1200 
> 
> Magnifique  
> ...

 

Yop je l'avais pas vu cette réponce, merchii fait plaisir  :Embarassed: 

Ben les images en bas c'est les programmes réduits, uniquement les fenetres réduites. N'a rien a voir avec les bureaux virtuels

----------

## TGL

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Y a un modérateur dans la salle ??? Pitié ...

 

Si, y'en a même deux, mais ça ne suffit pas à ce qu'ils lisent forcement tout tout les jours. Ne pas hésiter à les précenir par message perso quand un thread par en couille.

Bon, j'ai essayé de faire le ménage, j'ai coupé le bousin en trois :

 - le pb. de GDM d'abord :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=187133

 - la config de FVWM ensuite :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189895

 - et enfin ici les restes, ou comment un concours de bites peut tourner à la rixe.

Bon, comme qlqs réponses étaient croisées et que je ne peux pas les réorganiser, ça n'est pas parfait, mais c'est moins pire qu'avant. 

Gentoo_Lover, je te décerne la palme du mec qui croit qu'il est sur IRC quand il utilise un forum. Quand j'aurai enfin trouvé le temps de pondre ma "Forum FR Howto", je te condamnerai sans procès à la copier 100 fois sur un grand tableau blanc, que tu t'en étoufferas dans la poussière de craie. Nah !

Si quelqu'un a quelquechose d'interressant à ajouter, qu'il se dépeche, car ce thread sera fermé d'ici peu.

----------

## TGL

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Je suis daccord avec toi, un nouveau thread aurait peu etre créé, mais la dérive c'est passé sans trop que les gens le veulent, et surtout le remarque, donc je suis un des fautif pour cette dérive, veuillez m'en excusez, je ne pensais pas que vous étiez si pointilleux .....  

 

Nan, toi ça va, t'as tout du long répondu à des question, c'est tout. Tes posts sur la config de FVMW sont intérressants. D'ailleurs, tu en as quelques'uns encore qui se retrouvent fondus dans cet épisode III... n'hésite pas à les reposter dans l'épisode II, qui n'en sera ainsi que plus complet. 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un a quelquechose d'interressant à ajouter, qu'il se dépeche, car ce thread sera fermé d'ici peu.

 

Oui, moi m'sieur... je voulais juste vous rappeler que quand un thread vous gonfle, vous pouvez aussi vous désabonner avec un petit clic en bas de page. Parfois, ça évite bien des énervements.

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   Y a un modérateur dans la salle ??? Pitié ... 
> 
> Si, y'en a même deux, mais ça ne suffit pas à ce qu'ils lisent forcement tout tout les jours. Ne pas hésiter à les précenir par message perso quand un thread par en couille.

 

Et oui tout comme les gens normaux les modérateurs des forums gentoo, on une vie,un boulot, une copine. 

Si c'est pas honteux de voir ça   :Laughing: 

----------

